# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  ~|| كـــــم ختــــــــــمه ؟؟ ||~

## دلوعة زوجي

السلآآآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآآآآآته


كل عآآم وانتن بخير لحلول شهر رمضآآآآآآن المبآآرك



(( اللهم قوّني فيه على إقامة أمرك ، و أذقني فيه حلاوة ذكرك ، و أوزعني فيه لأداء شكرك بكرمك ، و احفظني فيه بحفظك و سترك يا أبصر الناظرين ))


/
\
/

طبعآ هالموضوووووع يعتبر الجزء الـ 4لاني أفتحه رآآآبع سنـــــــــــه على التوآالي

والموضوع وأأأأأضح من عنوآآآآآنه

هذا موضوع سنة 2007

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=118803



وهذا سنة 2008

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=312909



وهذا لسنة 2009

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=529167


واليوم افتح الموضوع لهاي السنه 2010  :Smile: 

كل وحده اتقول متى تقرا القرآن ؟؟ وأي جزء وصلت ؟؟
وكم ختـــــــمه نآآآويه تختم في هالشهر العظيم ؟؟

/
\
/

بالنسبــــــــه لي أناااا
حآآآطه ف بآآآآآآآلي ان شآآآآء الله 4 ختمآآآآآآت
يوميآ أقرا 6 أجزآآآء
بحيث كل 5 أيآآآآآآآم ختمــــــه ان قدرت أختم اكثر وزدت كميآت القرآيه فاليوم الوآحد ،، خيييييير ونعمه  :Smile: 

والايآم اللي ماحسبتهآآآآآ >> هي الايآم اللي بفطر فيها بعذر شرعي :$

ربي يقدرني ان شآآآآآآآء الله

/
\
/

أبي أشوووووف التنآآآآآآفس
طبعآ اذكركن القرآءه ماتكووون بتسرررررررع بهدف الختم بسسسسسسسسسس
لاااا ،، لازم الاتتعآآآآآض والتمعــن وفهم الايه اللي تقرينهآآآآآ

وان شااااء الله ان رمت نفس كل سنه على كل ختمه أسوي sweet  :Smile: 

اتريا أشووووف تفاعلكن
سارعن في شهر الخير ولاتضيعن الأجر




ربي يووووووفجناااااا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## دفى احساس

كل عام وانتم بخير حبايبي ...ولا تنسوو تذكرون الله بهالشهر الفضيل ..

والله الموضووع حلووو وانا اول مره اشارك فيه وياكم..

انا بخاااطري اختمه 3 مرات واكثرر...يارب قدرني على هالنيه ...

وطبعا محطيه فبالي اقري القرآن بعد كل صلاه ولازم اخلص جزء واكثر ..

هاذي مخططاتي ....وإذا ربي وفقني وختمت ثلاثه رااح اناافسج خيتووو دلوعة زوجي^_^

وربي يوفقنا ....وتسلمين حبيبتي على الطرح المميز والطيب بنفس الوقت

----------


## قماري

*مي توو انضم للتنافس* 

*مشكووورة دلووعهـ* 
*وكل عاام وانتم بخير^^*
*رمضان كريم*

----------


## buss-girl

يزاج الله خير غناتي


وفكرتج وايد حلوة وهاي اول سة بدش وياكم

وان شاء الله اقل شي اختمه مرتين اذا الله قدرني وكل ما كثرت كل ما كان زين

والتنافس في هالامور زين  :Smile:

----------


## bntuae1

كل عام وانتن بخير 
وانا ناويه اختمه 3 مرات او اربع مرات والله يقدرني ان شاء الله 
حملت مصحف القيام في اللاب وكل بعد صلاه بقراء جزء ان شاء الله
مصحف القيام وايد عيبني تقرين اربع اوراق خلصتي جزء
الله يوفقنا في الختمه ان شاء الله
ومبروك عليكن الشهر مره ثانيه^^^

----------


## غلايH

وياكم ان شاء الله 

الله يقدرني وأختمه 3 مرات وأحاول اكثر

----------


## البدوااوية

بالتوفيج حبايبي 

ربي يسهل عليكم
انا ناويه بأذن الله 3 او اكثر

----------


## سلامه )

كل عام و انتوا للرحمن أقرب 

أدعوا ربي ايسر لي و أختم أكثر عن كل سنه
اللهم آمين

----------


## شموخ طفله

الله يجمعنا على الخيير ان شاءالله
ويزااج الله خيير خيتوو
انا نااويه ان شاءالله اختمه مرتيين او اكثثر
ادعوولي اني اختممه اكثر عن مرتيين

----------


## نفحة الجوري

علينا وعليج اختي ^^

حبيبتي انا ناويه على ختمتين ان شا الله و عسى ربي يوفقني و يساعدني 

وان شا الله اكثر مع الاراده 

حبيبتي انا بنضم للتنافس

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

السلام عليكم يا هل الدار



ما شاء الله الهمم عالية ان شاء الله انا بختم 3 مرات وان الله كتب لي اكثر نعمة 



بعد كل صلاة بقرا جزء ان شاء الله >>نقصت خمسة ايام مالت العادة

----------


## 8نوف8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كنت أتريا الموضوع ^__^

والموضوع تأخر وقلت برسلج عشان تفتحين لنا الموضوع  :Big Grin: 

موضوع فيه منافسة حلوة

كل عام وانتن بخير

ربي يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا يارب

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*انا ثاني سنة ادش وياكم هالموضوع
و ان شاء الله ناوية اختم 4 مرات إذا الله قدرني = )
و يالسه اقرا من مصحف القيام و حاليا وصلت الجزء الرابع
سورة النساء ببداها ان شاء الله = )

الله يقدرنا و نقدر نرضي ربنا هالسنة بالأعمال الزينة
و لا تنسون تتصدقون كثر ما تقدرون و تستغفرون 
و حافظوا على صلاة قيام الليل
و الأذكار = ).. 


الله يحفظكم يا رب*

----------


## حلاااااااايم

اللهم قوّني فيه على إقامة أمرك ، و أذقني فيه حلاوة ذكرك ، و أوزعني فيه لأداء شكرك بكرمك ، و احفظني فيه بحفظك و سترك يا أبصر الناظرين ))

مبروك عليكم الشهر

----------


## همس المشأعر

مبروك عليكم الشهر 

ان شا الله بختمه ع الي اقدر عليه ^^

----------


## نفحة الجوري

بنات ساعدوووووووووووووووووووووووني خلصت جزيئن و يتني الدوره ماشي حل؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amo0one

> بنات ساعدوووووووووووووووووووووووني خلصت جزيئن و يتني الدوره ماشي حل؟؟؟؟



أقري من النت حبوبه .. فييه يمييع المصاحف

----------


## فتاة راك

اما عن ختماتي مفاجأة اخر رمضان بخبركن 
والحمد لله كله اكون المنافس رقم 1

وع فكرة ترومون تختمون لين 20 ختمة يباله يلسه وبس
والي حافظات القران القراية اسههل بواايد

موفقاات

^^

----------


## 8نوف8

وصلت الجزء الثامن

مستاااانسة ^___^

قولوا ماشاء الله

الله يتقبل منا يارب

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

صباح الطاعات

بصراحة أنا بادية من قبل رمضان باسبوع 
ولما بدأ رمضان ما حبيت أبدأفي ختمة ثانية قبل لا أخلص الي قبلها
اليوم قريت 4 أجزاء وواصلة الجزء 17

وإن الله يسر أموري ناوية 4ختمات أو أكثر

ويا رب يثبتنا ويتقبل منا

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*انا وصلت الجزء السادس .. سورة المائدة = )*

----------


## جنان*.*

*مبرووك عليكم الشهر خواتي 
انا اول مرة اشارك في هذا الموضوع
ان شاء الله هدفي في هذا الشهر اختم اكثر من 
رمضان اللي طاف ... الله ييسر لي ....
واصله اليوم الجزء العاشر لين اخر اليوم ان شاء الله اخلص ال 12*

----------


## elegant store

أنا بعد أبا

----------


## ashash

حلو الموضوووع دلوووعه .. و ان شاااءالله بشاارك ويااكن ..
اناا حااطه افباالي على الاقل ختمتين و ان شاااء الله اخنم اكثر عن ختمتين

و اللحين خلصت 3 اجزااء .. مااشاءلله عالبناات .. اللي وااصلة 6 و 8 و 10 ..^^

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

موفقآآآآآآآآآت فديتكن

شدددددن الهمه  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أقري من النت حبوبه .. فييه يمييع المصاحف


الغآآآآآليه ممكن اتأكديلي اذا يجوز او لااااا 
لأني حآبه اعرف

----------


## 8نوف8

> اما عن ختماتي مفاجأة اخر رمضان بخبركن 
> والحمد لله كله اكون المنافس رقم 1
> 
> وع فكرة ترومون تختمون لين 20 ختمة يباله يلسه وبس
> والي حافظات القران القراية اسههل بواايد
> 
> موفقاات
> 
> ^^


 
بالعكس خبرينا

ماتدرين يمكن حد يحاول ينافسج ويقرا أكثر وينكتب لج أجر ^___^

موضوعنا لمنافسة في الخير

وتشجيع بعيد عن الرياء

أنا متأكدة ان وايد بنات يشوفن غيرهن ختمن يحاولن يدخلن في المنافسة وهالشي كنت أشوفه في ردود الاعوام الماضية

----------


## 8نوف8

الحمدلله وصلت الجزء 15

قولوا ماشاء الله

----------


## أم نظارات

*عن نفسي مب محـددة كــم مـرة بـختم .. لي الله يـقدرني عليـه

حالياً واصـلة الـجزء الـخامـس ...

الله يوفقنــا لمـا يـحبه و يرضـاه

يـزاج الله خير دلـوعة عالـموضوع .. ربي يـاجرج عليه*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

ماشااء الله عليج نوفآآآآني

موفجه ..

عني انااا 
بس قريت البآرحه 5 اجزآآآآآآء
واليوم ماصمت >_<

بوقف قرآآآيه لين بعد اسبوع
لأني مب متآكده من الحكم الشرعي قراءة القرآآآن من النت

----------


## ميرة الحربي

بدخل الجزء الثامن^_^

----------


## فتاة راك

بعد انا اكثر عنكن  :Smile:  

مازلت المتنافسه رقم 1

----------


## 8نوف8

فتاة راك وين واصله  :Big Grin:

----------


## فتاة راك

> فتاة راك وين واصله


حبي لاتحلميييييييييييين تغلبيني بخبركن جرريب لا تستعيلين ^^

----------


## 8نوف8

لا اتطمني ما بغلبج 

لاني ناوية على 5 أو 6 ان شاء الله اذا الله عطانا عمر وعشنا لأخر الشهر

والله يكتب لنا الاجر باذن الله

في غيري مخطط لأكثر هني في المنتدى  :Smile: 

بس انا موب محددة كم جزء في اليوم يعني كل ما أفضى

براحتج

كان مجرد سؤال  :Smile: 

والسموحة على التدخل !!

----------


## 8نوف8

> ماشااء الله عليج نوفآآآآني
> 
> موفجه ..
> 
> عني انااا 
> بس قريت البآرحه 5 اجزآآآآآآء
> واليوم ماصمت >_<
> 
> بوقف قرآآآيه لين بعد اسبوع
> لأني مب متآكده من الحكم الشرعي قراءة القرآآآن من النت


كل مرة أقرا فتوى !!

هالفتوى بخصوص القراءة من التلفون

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

----------


## فتاة راك

> لا اتطمني ما بغلبج 
> 
> لاني ناوية على 5 أو 6 ان شاء الله اذا الله عطانا عمر وعشنا لأخر الشهر
> 
> والله يكتب لنا الاجر باذن الله
> 
> في غيري مخطط لأكثر هني في المنتدى 
> 
> بس انا موب محددة كم جزء في اليوم يعني كل ما أفضى
> ...


افاااا علييييييييييج ياعمري 
مافيها شي  :Smile: 
اهم شي لفتت انتباهج هع
خل الحمااس يزيد عندج  :Smile:

----------


## الحلووووه

السلام عليكم 
مبروووك عليكم الشهر الكريم
اما عني وزعت 3اجزاء في اليووم وذا عندي وقت ازيد في الاجزاء(اليوم قريت 4 اجزاء) يعني 9 ايام اخم ختمه وحده.... ممكن اختم القران مرتين وبحاول يكون ثلاث ختمات علشان ماتغلبني ههههههههههه

----------


## بنوته كفالي

انا ناويه 3 او 4 ختمات بإذن الله دايما اختم مره وحده بس  :Frown:

----------


## الياسيه20

انا ناويه باذن الله اخلص 6 ختمات .. اذا الله راد ..

والحين واصله الجزء 10 ..

----------


## روووز2008

أنا ناويه إن شاء الله أختم القرآن 3 ختمات..

دايما أختمه مره وحده..>_<

بس هالمره بدخل التنافس معاكم وإن شاء الله يكون دافع قوي إني أخلص الختمات الثلاث

أشكر صاحبة الموضوع..وهذا كله فميزان حسناتج يالغاليه..

وبغيت أخبركم إني واصله الجزء الثاني..

"وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون"

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*الحمد الله وصلت الجزء ال 10 = )*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

متآآآآآآآآبعه

[IMG]http://images.*************/2007/09/05/16d5bb0c48.gif[/IMG]

----------


## بنوتة العين

من وين حملتي مصحف القيام

----------


## ملاك الاحساس

الله يوفق الجميع
باذن الله ناوية اختمة 3 مرات ما روم اكثر عن جي
كل يوم اقرا 3 اجزاء والله يقدرني

----------


## 8نوف8

وصلت الجزء 29

ان شاء الله عقب صلاة الفجر بختم ختمة أولى والحمد لله

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

> من وين حملتي مصحف القيام


*
حبيبتي انا اقرا من مصحف القيام من هذا اللينك ^_^

هني*

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

> وصلت الجزء 29
> 
> ان شاء الله عقب صلاة الفجر بختم ختمة أولى والحمد لله


*ما شاء الله عليج = )*

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*انا وصلت الجزء ال 11*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مبرووووووك نوفآني اول ختمه  :Smile: 

والبآجيآآآآآآت
موفجآآآآآآآآآآت فديتكن  :Smile:

----------


## ashash

مبروووك نوووف مااشااءالله عليج 

انا خلصت الجزء 9

----------


## ميرة الحربي

انا وصلت الجزء الثالث عشر^^

----------


## *Kitty*

> وصلت الجزء 29
> 
> ان شاء الله عقب صلاة الفجر بختم ختمة أولى والحمد لله


ماشاء الله عليج أكيد ختمتي

مبروك يآ الغاليه

أنا ختمت قبل الفير =)

..

ربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## مــزون

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخيرا حصلت حد يقرا القران ويحاول انه يختمه 
ماشاء الله ، انا هذا ثاني يوم صيام لي ووصلت الجزء 11 وان شاء الله كنت ناوية اختمه في 3 ايام لكن سبحان الله ان شاء الله ربي يقدرني 

... بس انا ناوية اختم القران مرتين ان شاء الله ..

ووالله يعينا جميعا امين يارب العالمين 

*

----------


## thariya

وصلت 10.......كسولة حبتين...من التعب

----------


## بشوووورة

آنآآآآآآآ آيللس آقرآآآ قرآآان بعد مآصلي قيآآم الليل ليييين الفييير 
وصلللت الجزء 12 , , 
آنشششآآلله ناااووييه اختتتم 3 مرآت باذن الله ^^

----------


## معلمتي

خواتي مبروك عليكم الشهر 
الحمدالله اليوم الظهر خلصيت الختمه الاولى

----------


## فتاة راك

شدووووووا الهمهههه

----------


## خيارة

*ما شاء الله عليج نووووووووووووووووف* 
**

----------


## SaяσǾ

كلكم سابقيني انا بعدني مابديت فالسادس ><

----------


## غلايH

الحمدلله بتوفيج من الله اليوم ختمت الختمة الأولى

----------


## 8نوف8

> *ما شاء الله عليج = )*





> مبرووووووك نوفآني اول ختمه 
> 
> والبآجيآآآآآآت
> موفجآآآآآآآآآآت فديتكن





> مبروووك نوووف مااشااءالله عليج 
> 
> انا خلصت الجزء 9





> ماشاء الله عليج أكيد ختمتي
> 
> مبروك يآ الغاليه
> 
> أنا ختمت قبل الفير =)
> 
> ..
> 
> ربي يوفق الجميع






> *ما شاء الله عليج نووووووووووووووووف* 
> 
> 
> **


 
الله يبارك فيكم

وعقبالكم يارب

والله يكتب لنا الاجر

ومبروك لكل الخوات اللي ختمن ^__^

----------


## فتاة راك

كملت الختمة الاولى 
امس 

واليوم وصلت الجزء العاااشرر

تفووو تفووو عن الحسد هع

----------


## غلايH

مبروووووووووووووووووك لجميع اللي ختموو


معلمتي

نوف

وفتاة راك 

وعقبال الباجيات

----------


## فتاة راك

> مبروووووووووووووووووك لجميع اللي ختموو
> 
> 
> معلمتي
> 
> نوف
> 
> وفتاة راك 
> 
> وعقبال الباجيات


ربي يباارج فييج
والبقية تأتي ان شااء الله

----------


## غلايH

فتاة راك

ونحن وياج ياربي الهمة عالية باذن الله

----------


## فتاة راك

> فتاة راك
> 
> ونحن وياج ياربي الهمة عالية باذن الله



امييييييين ياارب

----------


## خيارة

> كملت الختمة الاولى 
> امس 
> 
> واليوم وصلت الجزء العاااشرر
> 
> تفووو تفووو عن الحسد هع


 
مآشآء الله* عليييييييييييييج* .. 

 :Smile:

----------


## شييخة

انا ان شاء االله بختمه مرتين

----------


## m!s$.CaNdy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته 

ثاانكس ع المووضوع روووعه ^__^

المهم انا الله يسلمج ناويه اختمه 4 مراااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
الختمه الاولى طبعاااا حقي 
الختمه الثاانيه بختمهااا عن امي >>> الله يخليهاااا 
الختمة الثالثه عن ابوووي >>>الله يخليه لنا 
الختمه الرابعه عن واااحد من اهلي اعتبره شرااات ابوووي الله يرحمه 

والحمدلله انا بديت من اول رمضان اقري قرآآن 

جدولي اني اقرى 10 اجزاااء ف اليوووووووووم 

الحمدلله ختمت قبل امس الختمه الاولى عن نفسي 
وبديت امس ف الختمة الثانيه الي هي عن امي  :Smile: 
وخلصت 10 اجزاااااااااااء و وااااصله ف صووووورة التووبه 

وان شاااءلله بخبركم عن تطورااتي 
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## شييخة

وبحااااااااااااااااول اكثر اذا الله قدرني

----------


## يَمّ

❀ ❀ ❀

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله

اممم وصلت الجزء 15 على أساس إني أختم 3 أجزاء يومياً ..
جزء بعد صلاة الفجر
و جزء بعد الظهر أو العصر < على حسب الفراغ مع أن ماشي فراغ في رمضان بهالوقت  :Big Grin: 
و جزء بعد العشاء ( في الليل لأن الليل طويل و الفراغ فيه كبير ) ..

لكن بصراحة يوم شفتكم ختمتوا بهالسرعة ترددت إني أعترف بالحقيقة  :Big Grin: 
الله يرزقنا الإخلاص في القول و العمل .. 
و يزاج الله خير يا صاحبة الموضوع على هالسلسلة السنوية من الموضوع الهادف ..


اندوج 


❀ ❀ ❀

----------


## جنان*.*

الحمدالله واصلة الجزء 27 ان شاء الله باذن الله اختم اليوم

----------


## روووز2008

أنا حالياً واصله الجزء الـ 9

على أساس أختم 3 مرات في رمضان..

بس إن شاء الله بكثف جهودي..وبحاول أشد حيلي أكثر..

وبالتوفيق للجميع^^

----------


## **ظبوي**

انا حاليا واصله الجزء 14 
وان شاءالله اختم 3 او4 ختمات
وهذي اول مشاركه لي معاكم في المنافسه  :Smile:

----------


## أم حآرث

مشاء الله عليكم خواتي 

قال الله تعالى :"فاستبقوا الخيرات " 

وانا بعدني لا اقدر اصوم ولا اقدر اقراءالقران حاسه اني ضايعه  :12 (8):   :12 (98):

----------


## فتاة راك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته 
> 
> ثاانكس ع المووضوع روووعه ^__^
> 
> المهم انا الله يسلمج ناويه اختمه 4 مراااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
> الختمه الاولى طبعاااا حقي 
> الختمه الثاانيه بختمهااا عن امي >>> الله يخليهاااا 
> الختمة الثالثه عن ابوووي >>>الله يخليه لنا 
> الختمه الرابعه عن واااحد من اهلي اعتبره شرااات ابوووي الله يرحمه 
> ...


مايصير تختمين عن حد يعني الاجر للقارئ يعني لج  :Smile: 




> مآشآء الله* عليييييييييييييج* ..


يسلموو حيااااتوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## فتاة راك

لا تغلبوووني بضرببكم

----------


## غلايH

> مشاء الله عليكم خواتي 
> 
> قال الله تعالى :"فاستبقوا الخيرات " 
> 
> وانا بعدني لا اقدر اصوم ولا اقدر اقراءالقران حاسه اني ضايعه



اختي تقدرين تقرين من تفسير القرآن او تنزلين لج المصحف فالتلفون او الكمبيوتر وفيه وحدة من الخوات نزلت نسخة غير ملونة لمصحف القيام تشتغل على برنامج الادوبي تقدرين تقرين منه ع الكمبيوتر لو شوي هالايام لين تطهرين

وبالتوفيج للجميع

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

انا وياكم بس تخلص هاي اليوم اخر يوم وان شاء الله اختام القرأن 3 مرات واكثر

----------


## bellegirl

* ربي يثبتكم خواتي*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مبروووووووك للي ختمن

وموفجآآآآت البآجيآآآآآآت

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته 
> 
> ثاانكس ع المووضوع روووعه ^__^
> 
> المهم انا الله يسلمج ناويه اختمه 4 مراااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
> الختمه الاولى طبعاااا حقي 
> الختمه الثاانيه بختمهااا عن امي >>> الله يخليهاااا 
> الختمة الثالثه عن ابوووي >>>الله يخليه لنا 
> الختمه الرابعه عن واااحد من اهلي اعتبره شرااات ابوووي الله يرحمه 
> ...


وعليكم السلآآآآآم والرحمه
حيآآج الله ويآآآآآآآنآآآ

بس غلاااي اللي سمعته مايجوز تقرين وتختمين عن حد
الله أعلـــــــم  :Smile:

----------


## أم نظارات

*الجــزء الحـادي عـشر*

----------


## أم نظارات



----------


## أم نظارات

*للــرفــــع*

----------


## ميرة الحربي

الجزء السابع عشر^_^

----------


## 8نوف8

واصلة الجزء 20 من الختمة 2

----------


## دفى احساس

ماشاء الله عليكم حبايبي ..يزاكم الجنه ...

ماشاء الله عليج نوووف واصله 20 ومن الثاني

انا بإذن الله بعد صلاة الفجر اليوم بختمه ....

وما اوصيكم تذكروون الله بهالشهر الفضيل

----------


## الإمارات روحي

السلام عليكم 

يزاج الله خير ~

عندي سؤال :: انا قبل رمضان كنت واصلة الجزء 14 ويوم يا رمضان كملته عاادي ولا المفروض ابدا من البداية الحين الحمدلله واصلة الجزء 22 وبحاول أختمه اكثر عن مررة  :Smile:

----------


## يارب اسعدني

انا بالجزء 22 من الختمة الاولى دعواتكم لي في ظهر الغيب

----------


## جنان*.*

الحمد الله ختمت الختمة الاولى انا الحين في الجزء السادس

----------


## فتاة راك

قولووا ماشاء الله 





قلتوا؟؟؟





قولوا ماشاء الله مااا اسمعكم 



ماشاء الله 


ختمت 2

----------


## { فلانة }

ان شآء الله رآح أختمه اكثر من مرهـ

انآ بالجزء الـ12 الحينه

----------


## رعبوبه بوظبي

الحين بجزء 15

ان شاءالله بختمه

----------


## غلايH

الجزء الخامس من الختمة الثانية

----------


## مجهولة المصير

الحمد لله خلصت الختمة الأولى 

والحين بالجزء الخامس ولله الحمد ..

----------


## غلايH

> الحمد لله خلصت الختمة الأولى 
> 
> والحين بالجزء الخامس ولله الحمد ..



شراتي الله يقدرنا ان شاء الله +_+

----------


## فتاة راك

موفقااااات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يزاج الله خير ~
> 
> عندي سؤال :: انا قبل رمضان كنت واصلة الجزء 14 ويوم يا رمضان كملته عاادي ولا المفروض ابدا من البداية الحين الحمدلله واصلة الجزء 22 وبحاول أختمه اكثر عن مررة


وعليكم السلآآآم والرحمه
يستوي اتكملينه ،، بس حلو تبتدين فرمضآن من اول شي

موفجه غلااي  :Smile:

----------


## دفى احساس

الفير ختمت القرآن واحين بسورة البقره

----------


## دفى احساس

مبروووك حبيبتي فتااة رااك ...وماشاء الله عليج الغلا

وربي يقدرج تختمين اكثرر

----------


## ميرة الحربي

وصلت الجزء الحادي والعشرون

----------


## بنت 22

مشالله عليكن والله غرت صراحه انا بعدني مغرزه صج مااستحي على ويهي سمحلي لااااااااااااازم اطلع بسير اقرا وبدخل ع س3 باذن الله لا ن استحي الحين ماابقول

----------


## فتاة راك

> مبروووك حبيبتي فتااة رااك ...وماشاء الله عليج الغلا
> 
> وربي يقدرج تختمين اكثرر


ان شاااء الله يااااارب ربي يسمع منكم  :Smile: 

شو نسوي الفضى وعمااايله 

ع الاقل نستفيد مانظمن نعيش رمضان الياي  :Frown:

----------


## فتاة راك

> مشالله عليكن والله غرت صراحه انا بعدني مغرزه صج مااستحي على ويهي سمحلي لااااااااااااازم اطلع بسير اقرا وبدخل ع س3 باذن الله لا ن استحي الحين ماابقول


ان شاء الله تكملين ومافيها مستحى كلن حسب وقته واستطاعته

----------


## بحر الهواجس

انا ناويه اختم بعد اربع ختمات والله يقدرني على اني اختم عشر ختمات 

الحمدلله البارحه ختمت وبعد يومين إن شاء الله بختم بعد ألحين انا بالجزء 12

والله يثبتنا على هالهمه

وإن شاء الله كل وحده تشجع من الثآنيه انحآول قد مانقدر نستغل اي وقت

----------


## يارب رحمتك

انا وياكم فهالمنافسة الحلوه
الله يقدرني ان شاء الله واختم مرتين او ثلاث

مشكورة حبيبتي عالموضوع وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## 8نوف8

واصلة الجزء 7 من الختمة 3

قولوا ماشاء الله

----------


## 8نوف8

> الفير ختمت القرآن واحين بسورة البقره





> الحمد لله خلصت الختمة الأولى 
> 
> والحين بالجزء الخامس ولله الحمد ..





> الجزء الخامس من الختمة الثانية





> الحمد الله ختمت الختمة الاولى انا الحين في الجزء السادس


 
مبروك 

الله يكتب لكم الاجر ان شاء الله ^___^

----------


## 8نوف8

> ماشاء الله عليكم حبايبي ..يزاكم الجنه ...
> 
> ماشاء الله عليج نوووف واصله 20 ومن الثاني
> 
> انا بإذن الله بعد صلاة الفجر اليوم بختمه ....
> 
> وما اوصيكم تذكروون الله بهالشهر الفضيل


تسلمين ياقلبي

----------


## 8نوف8

وين المتنافسات ^___~

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

اربع ختمات باذن الله

----------


## أم دانووه

متعودة كل سنة 4 مرات 

السنة اللي طافت 3 مرات 

و هالسنة بعد ممكن 3 مادري ؟؟

بحااول على 4 

لني توني صاايمة اليوم كنت في فترة نفاااس ...!!

الحمد لله على كل حال و الله يقدرنا على الصيام و القياام و الله يجعلنا من أهل القرآن ياارب

----------


## غلايH

الجزء السابع من الختمة الثانية

احس بالضيج من خلصت الختمة الاولى تقاعست وغير انه انشغلت لأني اخذ دورة دعواتكم الله ايسر لي الامور واختم الختمة الثانية والثالثة يااااااااااااارب


وبالتوفيج لكل خواتي فالله

----------


## ¯`•.شوق_دبي¯`•.

*عليكم السلام والرحمه
ماشاءالله عليكم
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله
انا ان شاءالله ناويه اخت 3 مرات وباجر اول ختمه لي ان شاءالله
يعني باجي ختمتين ان شاءالله 
وطبعا مااقره عباس ع دباس وكني في سباق رالي ومنو اللي يختم بالاول 
الحمدلله اكون ماسكه القرآن وفاتحه المسجل عالسوره اللي وصلت لها واقره مع القاري عشان اضبط الكلمه واعطيها حقها بمعناها والحمدلله رب العالمين اكون في خشوووووووع تااااااااام
والله يثبتنا اجمعين ان شاءالله ويجزينا خير الجزاء في هالشهر المبارك
ويزاج الله خير عالموضوع المتميز للسنه الرابعه عالتوالي*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

بالبركه نوفااني  :Smile:

----------


## خيارة

> قولووا ماشاء الله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قلتوا؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن* 

*مبروووووووووكـ لج انتي و نووووووووووووف* 

**

----------


## براقه

> وعليكم السلآآآم والرحمه
> يستوي اتكملينه ،، بس حلو تبتدين فرمضآن من اول شي
> 
> موفجه غلااي


انا اللي اعرفه من مدرستنا يوم سالتها طالبه 
قالت لازم تكملينه

----------


## أم نظارات

*للــرفــــــــع*

----------


## معلمتي

مساء الصحة والعافية خواتي ختمت مرتين أن شاء الله بكره الختمه الثالثه

----------


## أم دانووه

ماشاء الله عليكن ربي يباركن فيكن يااارب 

توني بديت البارحة لكن سبحان الله فطرت اليوم بعد 

فطلعت القرآن الاكتروني و يااالسة أقرأ على اللاب توووب 

إدعووليه اتوفق و اختم هاليومين ..يااااارب ...!!

----------


## 8نوف8

> بالبركه نوفااني


 
الله يبارك فيج يالغلا ^__^

----------


## 8نوف8

> *ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن*  
> *مبروووووووووكـ لج انتي و نووووووووووووف*  
> 
> **


 
تسلمين ياقلبي ^___^

----------


## 8نوف8

للتذكير .. القراءة تكون بالصوت المسموع أو تحريك الشفايف
وموب بالنظر 



حكم قراءة القرأن دون تحريك الشفتين ؟‏ 

للشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى 


السؤال: يقول هل يجوز لي أن أقرأ القراءن بدون النطق بالحروف ولكن بالمتابعة بالنظر والقلب من المصحف طبعا فهل يحصل الأجر بذلك؟ 
الجواب 

الشيخ: لا ليس في ذلك أجر يعني لا يحصل الإنسان أجر القراءة إلا إذا نطق بالقراءن ولا نطق إلا بتحريك الشفتين واللسان وأما من جعل ينظر إلى الأسطر والحروف بعينه ويتابع بقلبه فإن هذا ليس بقارئ ولا ينبغي للإنسان أن يُعَوِّد نفسه هذا لأنه إذا اعتاد ذلك صارت قراءته كلها على هذا الوجه كما هو مشاهد من بعض الناس تجده يقلب الصفحة ويومئ هكذا برأسه يمينا وشمالا ليتابع الأسطر وإذا به قد قلب الصفحة الثانية في مدة يسيرة تعلم علم اليقين أنه لم يقرأ قراءة نطق والخلاصة أن مَنْ لم يقرأ قراءةً ينطق بها فإنه لا يُثاب ثواب القارئ هذا واحد، ثانيا ننصح إخواننا عن هذه الطريق أعني أن يقراؤا بأعينهم وقلوبهم فقط لأنهم إذا اعتادوا ذلك حرموا خيرا كثيرا. 
السؤال : 

 

سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز سلمه الله،

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد: 


فإن بعض الناس يأخذون المصحف ويطالعون فيه دون تحريك شفتيهم، هل هذه الحالة ينطبق عليها اسم قراءة القرآن، أم لا بد من التلفظ بها والإسماع لكي يستحقوا بذلك ثواب قراءة القرآن؟ وهل المرء يثاب على النظر في المصحف؟ أفتونا جزاكم الله خيراً. 



الجواب : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 


لا مانع من النظر في القرآن من دون قراءة للتدبر والتعقل وفهم المعنى، لكن لا يعتبر قارئاً ولا يحصل له فضل القراءة إلا إذا تلفظ بالقرآن ولو لم يسمع من حوله، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعاً لأصحابه)) رواه مسلم. ومراده صلى الله عليه وسلم بأصحابه الذين يعملون به، كما في الأحاديث الأخرى، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من قرأ حرفاً من القرآن فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها)) خرجه الترمذي، والدارمي بإسناد صحيح، ولا يعتبر قارئاً إلا إذا تلفظ بذلك، كما نص على ذلك أهل العلم، والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## 8نوف8

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته 
> 
> ثاانكس ع المووضوع روووعه ^__^
> 
> المهم انا الله يسلمج ناويه اختمه 4 مراااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
> الختمه الاولى طبعاااا حقي 
> الختمه الثاانيه بختمهااا عن امي >>> الله يخليهاااا 
> الختمة الثالثه عن ابوووي >>>الله يخليه لنا 
> الختمه الرابعه عن واااحد من اهلي اعتبره شرااات ابوووي الله يرحمه 
> ...


*حكم إهداء تلاوة القرآن الكريم للآخرين للشيخ ابن باز* 

*في هذا الشهر العظيم، شهر القرآن الكريم هل يجوز أن أختم القرآن الكريم لوالدي، علماً بأنهما أميان لا يقرآن ولا يكتبان؟ وهل يجوز أن أختم القرآن لشخص يعرف القراءة والكتابة ولكن أريد إهداءه هذه الختمة؟ وهل يجوز لي أن أختم القرآن لأكثر من شخص؟

لم يرد في الكتاب العزيز ولا في السنة المطهرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا عن صحابته الكرام ما يدل على شرعية إهداء تلاوة القرآن الكريم للوالدين ولا لغيرهما، وإنما شرع الله قراءة القرآن للانتفاع به، والاستفادة منه، وتدبر معانيه والعمل بذلك، قال تعالى: كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ[1]، وقال تعالى: إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ[2]، وقال سبحانه: قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ[3]، وقال نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((اقرؤوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعاً لأصحابه))، ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إنه يؤتى بالقرآن يوم القيامة وأهله الذين كانوا يعملون به تقدمه سورة البقرة وآل عمران كأنهما غمامتان أو غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن أصحابهما))، والمقصود أنه أنزل للعمل به وتدبره والتعبد بتلاوته والإكثار من قراءته، لا لإهدائه للأموات أو غيرهم، ولا أعلم في إهدائه للوالدين أو غيرهما أصلاً يعتمد عليه، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)) وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز ذلك وقالوا: لا مانع من إهداء ثواب القرآن وغيره من الأعمال الصالحات، وقاسوا ذلك على الصدقة والدعاء للأموات وغيرهم، ولكن الصواب هو القول الأول؛ للحديث المذكور، وما جاء في معناه، ولو كان إهداء التلاوة مشروعاً لفعله السلف الصالح. والعبادة لا يجوز فيها القياس؛ لأنها توقيفية لا تثبت إلا بنص من كلام الله عز وجل أو من سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للحديث السابق وما جاء في معناه.** 
أما الصدقة عن الأموات وغيرهم، والدعاء لهم، والحج عن الغير ممن قد حج عن نفسه، وهكذا العمرة عن الغير ممن قد اعتمر عن نفسه، وهكذا قضاء الصوم عمن مات وعليه صيام، فكل هذه العبادات قد صحت بها الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان المحجوج عنه والمعتمر عنه ميتاً أو عاجزاً لهرم أو مرض لا يرجى برؤه، والله ولي التوفيق.*

----------


## جرحي ألييم

ماشـآء الله عليـكن ..

الجزء التـآسع .. ان شاء الله ،، الله يقدرني واختم اكثر عن مره ،،

----------


## لأجل عينه

انا بعدني ان شاء الله اختمه باجر واصله الجزء 24



اختي نوف انزين في دعاء انه ولد صالح يدعو لك بما معناه 

لانه لو حد متوفي وانتي تبين له الاجر ماينفع تقرين عنه او عن روحه؟؟ تكون كصدقه هاي بعد ولا؟؟

----------


## الروف

> ماشاء الله عليكن ربي يباركن فيكن يااارب 
> 
> توني بديت البارحة لكن سبحان الله فطرت اليوم بعد 
> 
> فطلعت القرآن الاكتروني و يااالسة أقرأ على اللاب توووب 
> 
> إدعووليه اتوفق و اختم هاليومين ..يااااارب ...!!



http://www.emaratalyoum.com/ramadan/...08-16-1.279849

التاريخ: 16 أغسطس 2010 الســـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي سؤال بخصوص الشهر الفضيل؛ يتنافس الجميع على ختم القرآن الكريم في هذا الشهر الكريم، فيعمدون إلى قراءة أجزاء القرآن على مدار أيام رمضان المبارك.
سؤالي هو أن النساء في فترة الدورة الشهرية لا يجوز لهن لمس المصحف الشريف، فيتأخرن في ختم القرآن الكريم، لذا عمدت إلى قراءة القرآن الكريم عبر الانترنت، تفاديا للمس المصحف الشريف. فما هو الحكم الشرعي لما بدر مني في هذه الحالة؟

الجواب وبالله التوفيق
ما فعلتيه غلط وينبغي ألا تعودي إلى مثله، إذ لا يحل للحائض ولا للجنب أن يقرءا القرآن ولا أن يمسا المصحف، ولهما أن يذكرا الله تعالى بسائر الأذكار ولو كانت أذكار قرآنية، وهي مأجورة بنيتها إن كانت تريد أن تقرأ لولا العذر الشرعي.
والله تعالى أعلم

الدكتور أحمد بن عبدالعزيز الحداد

كبير مفتين مدير إدارة الإفتاء في دبي

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*ختمت أول ختمة اليوم الحمد الله = )*

----------


## هنآدي

الحمدلله ختمته اليوم الختمه الثانيه 

وإن شاء الله ببدا باجر 


شدن حيلكن بنات

----------


## قمرية

وانا اليوم ختمت للمرة الاولى .... 
وبديت بالختمة الثانية والله ايسر لنا ونختمه اكثر واكثر....

----------


## بنت المسافر

الحمد الله أنا ختمته اليوم هذي أول ختمه 
وببدا باجر ان شاء الله الختمه الثانيه

----------


## أم دانووه

سوووووة النووور 

بعدني ما ختمت و لا مرة في فترة تفاااس

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

بآآآآآآآرك الله فيكن
شدن الهمه

والف مبرووووك للي ختمن

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

عزيزتي نوفآآآآني

يزآآآآآج الله خير على الادله والاحآآديث
في موآزين حسنآآآآتج ان شاااء الله

----------


## ميرة الحربي

ختمت اول ختمة =)

----------


## غلايH

مبـــــــــــــــروك لكل اللي ختمن 

والله يقوينا

----------


## شمس الشمووسة

اول ختمه


من يوميين 


وناويه 3 ان شاء الله

----------


## 8نوف8

> انا بعدني ان شاء الله اختمه باجر واصله الجزء 24





> اختي نوف انزين في دعاء انه ولد صالح يدعو لك بما معناه 
> 
> لانه لو حد متوفي وانتي تبين له الاجر ماينفع تقرين عنه او عن روحه؟؟ تكون كصدقه هاي بعد ولا؟؟





موضوع الفتوى : هل يصل ثواب القراءة إلى الميت؟ 
رقم الفتوى : 15 
تاريخ الإضافة : الاثنين 7 رمضان 1423 هـ الموافق 11 نوفمبر 2002 م 
جهة الفتوى : من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ محمد خليل هراس. 
مرجع الفتوى : [الهدي النبوي، المجلد 28، العدد 11، ذو القعدة 1383 هـ صفحة 43- 45] . 


السؤال:

هل يصل ثواب القراءة للميت؟ ولو قرأه أحد أبنائه أو لا؟ وهل تجوز قراءته عند القبور؟ وهل إذا قرأ القارئ يجوز له أن يأخذ أجرا على القراءة، وهل له أن يؤجر نفسه، ويشترط على قيمة ما يأخذه أو لا؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله. 



الجواب :

اختلف العلماء في وصول ثواب القراءة إلى الميت إذا أهداه إليه القارئ، فمنعه الشافعي -رحمه الله- منعًا مطلقًا، محتجًا بقوله تعالى: ( وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ إِلا مَا سَعَى ) النجم 39 ، فإن هذه هي القاعدة العامة في الجزاء، ولا يستثنى منها إلا ما ورد فيه النص مثل: الدعاء، والصدقة، والحج عن الميت، وقضاء ما فاته من صيام النذر، أو الكفارة ونحو ذلك. وأما القراءة فلم يرد فيها شيء. 

ولا يجوز قراءة القرآن عند القبور مطلقًا، فإن ذلك لم يرد عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه فعله، أو أمر به. ولا نقل عن أحد من السلف، بل ورد النهي عنه في قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: اقرؤوا القرآن في بيوتكم ولا تجعلوها قبورا ، ولا يجوز أخذ الأجرة على قراءة القرآن، ولا أن تتخذ قراءة القرآن حرفة للتكسب والعيش، وبالأولى لا يجوز اشتراط قيمة ما يأخذه ثمنًا لقراءته. والله أعلم. 




المصدر : موقع مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف 

قال الحافظ إبن كثير رحمه الله عند قوله تعالى :Frown:  وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى) قال رحمه الله :Frown: 
أَيْ كَمَا لَا يُحْمَل عَلَيْهِ وِزْر غَيْره كَذَلِكَ لَا يُحَصِّل مِنْ الْأَجْر إِلَّا مَا كَسَبَ هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْ وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة اِسْتَنْبَطَ الشَّافِعِيّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّه وَمَنْ اِتَّبَعَهُ أَنَّ الْقِرَاءَة لَا يَصِل إِهْدَاء ثَوَابهَا إِلَى الْمَوْتَى لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ عَمَلهمْ وَلَا كَسْبهمْ وَلِهَذَا لَمْ يَنْدُب إِلَيْهِ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُمَّته وَلَا حَثَّهُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا أَرْشَدَهُمْ إِلَيْهِ بِنَصٍّ وَلَا إِيمَاء وَلَمْ يُنْقَل ذَلِكَ عَنْ أَحَد مِنْ الصَّحَابَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ خَيْرًا لَسَبَقُونَا إِلَيْهِ وَبَاب الْقُرُبَات يُقْتَصَر فِيهِ عَلَى النُّصُوص وَلَا يُتَصَرَّف فِيهِ بِأَنْوَاعِ الْأَقْيِسَة وَالْآرَاء فَأَمَّا الدُّعَاء وَالصَّدَقَة فَذَاكَ مُجْمَع عَلَى وُصُولهمَا وَمَنْصُوص مِنْ الشَّارِع عَلَيْهِمَا . وَأَمَّا الْحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مُسْلِم فِي صَحِيحه عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " إِذَا مَاتَ الْإِنْسَان اِنْقَطَعَ عَمَله إِلَّا مِنْ ثَلَاث : مِنْ وَلَد صَالِح يَدْعُو لَهُ أَوْ صَدَقَة جَارِيَة مِنْ بَعْده أَوْ عِلْم يُنْتَفَع بِهِ " فَهَذِهِ الثَّلَاثَة فِي الْحَقِيقَة هِيَ مِنْ سَعْيه وَكَدِّهِ وَعَمَله كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيث " إِنَّ أَطْيَبَ مَا أَكَلَ الرَّجُل مِنْ كَسْبِهِ وَإِنَّ وَلَدَهُ مِنْ كَسْبه" وَالصَّدَقَة الْجَارِيَة كَالْوَقْفِ وَنَحْوه هِيَ مِنْ آثَار عَمَله وَوَقْفه وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى وَنَكْتُب مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآثَارَهُمْ " الْآيَة وَالْعِلْم الَّذِي نَشَرَهُ فِي النَّاس فَاقْتَدَى بِهِ النَّاس بَعْدَهُ هُوَ أَيْضًا مِنْ سَعْيِهِ وَعَمَلِهِ وَثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيح " مَنْ دَعَا إِلَى هُدًى كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ الْأَجْر مِثْل أُجُور مَنْ اِتَّبَعَهُ مِنْ غَيْر أَنْ يَنْقُصَ مِنْ أُجُورهمْ شَيْئاً".

----------


## 8نوف8

حكم إهداء ثواب الأعمال للميت

اتفق أهل السنة والجماعة أن الأموات ينتفعون من سعي الأحياء بأمرين :

أحدهما : ما تسبب فيه الميت في حياته .

الثاني : أعمال البر الصالحة من الأحياء إذا علمت تقرب بها إلى الله وأهدي ثوابها للميت فإنها تصله إن شاء الله على خلاف بينهم في بعض العبادات (1) .

القول الأول :

أن كل قربة فعلها الإنسان وجعل ثوابها لمسلم ميت جاز ونفعه ثوابه .

وهو قول الإمام أحمد وأبي حنيفة وجماعة من أصحاب الشافعي وغيرهم رحمهم الله (2) .

قالوا : الميت يصل إليه كل شيء من الخير للنصوص الواردة فيه (3) .

القول الثاني :

أنه لا يصل للميت إلا ما نص الدليل على مشروعية إهدائه للميت وهي الدعاء والصدقة والحج والعمرة .
أما ما عداها فإنها لا تصل ولا يشرع عملها بنية الإهداء وهو المشهور من مذهب الإمام الشافعي والإمام مالك رحمهما الله (4) .


أدلة الفرق الأول : 
استدل الفريق الأول على وصول ثواب الدعاء والصدقة بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : صدقة جارية أو ولد صالح يدعو له أو علم ينتفع به من بعده )(5) .

الدليل الثاني :

حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( يا رسول الله : إن أمي افتلتت نفسها ولم توصي وأظنها لو تكلمت تصدقت أفلها أجر إن تصدقت عنها قال : (نعم ) (6) .

الدليل الثالث :

حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن امرأة من جهينة جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : إن أمي نذرأن تحج فلم تحج حتى ماتت أفأحج عنها ؟

قال حجي عنها أريت لو كان على أمك دين أكنت قاضيته أقضوا الله فالله أحق بالوفاء ) (7) .

الدليل الرابع :

حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من مات وعليه صيام صام عنه وليه )(8) .

وقد استثنى الأحناف من هذه العبادات الصيام وقالوا يطعم عن الميت ولا يصوم عنه وحجتهم حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لا يصلى أحد عن أحد ولا يصوم أحد عن أحد ، ولكن يطعم عنه مكان كل يوم مدًا من حنطة ) (9) .

قالوا : وقد أجمع المسلمون على أن قضاء الدين يسقطه من ذمة الميت ولو كان من أجنبي ومن غير تركته وقد دل على ذلك حديث أبي قتادة حيث ضمن الدينارين عن الميت فلما قضاهما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (الآن بردت جلدته ) (10) .

وكل ذلك جار على قواعد الشرع وهو محض القياس فإن الثواب حق العامل فإذا وهبه لأخيه المسلم لم يمنع من ذلك كما لم يمنع من هبة ماله في حياته وإبرائه له منه بعد وفاته وقد نبه الشارع بوصول ثواب الصوم على وصول ثواب القراءة ونحوها من العبادات البدنية .

يوضحه أن الصوم كف النفس عن المفطرات بنية وقد نص الشارع على وصول ثوابه إلى الميت فكيف بالقراءة التي هي عمل ونية (11) .


أدلة القول الثاني :
استدل أصحاب القول الثاني على وصول ثواب الدعاء والصدقة والحج بنفس أدلة الفريق الأول المتدمة .

قال الشافعي – رحمه الله –

ويلحق الميت من فعل غيره وعلمه ثلاث 

حج يؤدى عنه

ومال يتصدق به عنه أو يقضى .

ودعاء ، فأما ما سوى ذلك من صلاة أو صيام فهو لفاعله دون الميت وإنما قلنا بهذا استدلالا بالسنة في الحج خاصة والعمرة مثله قياسا وذلك الواجب دون التطوع ولا يحج أحد عن أحد تطوعا لأنه عمل على البدن فأما المال :

فإن الرجل يجب عليه فيما لله الحق من الزكاة وغيرها فيجزيه أن يؤدي غيره بأمره .

لأنه إنما أريد بالغرض فيه تأديته إلى أهله لا عمل على البدن وإذا عمل بأمري على ما فرض الله في مالي فقد أدي الفرض عني .

وأما الدعاء : فإن الله ندب العباد إليه وأمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم به فإذا أجاز أن يدعى للأخ حيا جاز أن يدعى له ميتا ولحقه إن شاء الله بركة ذلك مع أن الله واسع لأن يوفي الحي أجره ويدخل على الميت منفعته وكذلك كلما تطوع رجل عن رجل صدقة تطوع ) (12) .

وقد فرق أصحاب هذا القول بين العبادات التي تصح فيها النيابة وهي العبادات المالية . وبين العبادات التي لا تصلح فيها النيابة وهي الأعمال البدنية فأجازوا الأعمال المالية لجواز النيابة فيها كذلك أجازوا العبادات التي ورد فيها النص ومنعوا ما سواها .

الراجح :

الراجح – والله أعلم – القول الثاني وهو قول الإمام الشافعي والإمام مالك ومن وافقهما ، وهو التوقف على ما ورد به النص ومنع ما عداها .

وسبب الترجيح :

أن الأصل في العبادات التوقف حتى يدل الدليل على مشروعيتها وقد دل الدليل على مشروعية البعض فوجب ترك ما سواه .
الثاني : أنه لم يسمع في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا في عهد أصحابه أن قرأ أحد القرآن ثم أهدى ثوابه للميت ولو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه وهم أعلم الناس بدين الله ورسوله .
الثالث : أن القياس على ما دل عليه الدليل من العبادات يفتح الباب أمام المبتدعة ليدخلوا في الله ما شاءوا .

الرابع : أن المبتدعة في هذا الزمان ابتدعوا بعض الأمور الباطلة كاستئجار المقرئين بقراءة القرآن ونحو ذلك من البدع التي تعمل عند الجنائز وبعد الموت بأوقات معلومة وقفل هذا الباب يفوت الفرصة على هؤلاء وأمثالهم .

الخامس : أن الناس في هذا الزمان إلا من رحمه الله نسوا العبادات المشروعة التي ورد في جواز إهدائها للميت دليل صحيح وتمسكوا بما لم يرد به الدليل فالنهي عن هذه الأمور يعيد الناس إلى السنة الثابته والله أعلم .





من كتاب (منهج الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى – في إثبات العقيدة )

للشيخ / محمد بن عبد الوهاب العقيل – حفظه الله تعالى .

----------


## 8نوف8

> *ختمت أول ختمة اليوم الحمد الله = )*





> الحمدلله ختمته اليوم الختمه الثانيه 
> 
> وإن شاء الله ببدا باجر 
> 
> 
> شدن حيلكن بنات





> وانا اليوم ختمت للمرة الاولى .... 
> وبديت بالختمة الثانية والله ايسر لنا ونختمه اكثر واكثر....





> الحمد الله أنا ختمته اليوم هذي أول ختمه 
> وببدا باجر ان شاء الله الختمه الثانيه





> ختمت اول ختمة =)





> اول ختمه
> 
> 
> من يوميين 
> 
> 
> وناويه 3 ان شاء الله


مبروك 

وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب

----------


## 8نوف8

> عزيزتي نوفآآآآني
> 
> يزآآآآآج الله خير على الادله والاحآآديث
> في موآزين حسنآآآآتج ان شاااء الله


تسلمين ياقلبي

مشكورة على الدعاء الطيب ^__^

----------


## 8نوف8

أن أمس ختمت الختمة الثالثة

وبديت في الرابعه

قولوا ماشاء الله

----------


## ميرة الحربي

ما شاء الله عليج نوف^_^
عقبالنا^^

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مبررررررروك نوفاني
وللي ختمن  :Smile:

----------


## قطوه طويله

انا ختمت اليوم مبروووووووك لي وللبنات الي ختمن

----------


## الغلاAD

انا قربت اختم اول ختمه وبعدها ثاني ختمه

عندي جدول ماشيه عليه صح كل بعد 15 يوم ختمه يارب يارب يارب يقدرني على ختمته ويكتب لي ولكم الاجر

----------


## بـقـايا حـلمـ

الله يزيج ألف خير يا أختي ..~
يالغالية أنا السنة الماضية ختمت الحمدلله 3 مرات وهالسنه ناويه على اربع ختمات بإذن الله ..

----------


## الجوري90

ماشالله علييييييييكن نوف+فتااه راك متصدرااااااات القائمه خخخخ

بالتوفيق لناا اجمعيييييييين انا 14 من رمضان بختم الختمه الاولى الحين خلصت الجزء 26

والله يقدرني على اني اختمه مرتين بأذن الله

بالتوووووفيق للجميييييييع

----------


## مشتاقه 00

مشـآء الله عليكن ومبـروك اللي ختمن القرآآن

صآرلي فترة مآدخلت المنتدى>> توني اشوف الموضوع ختمـ القرآن ولآ كنت بتنآفس ويـآآكن خخ<<

انآ الحمدالله اليومـ ختمته اول ختمه لي..... وخآطريه اختمه 3 مرآآت باذن الله

وبآلتوفييق

----------


## فتاة راك



----------


## قلب شجي

السلاااااااام عليييييييكن

شحاالكن وشو الهبه

مبروووك لك من ختمت والدور عالباقيات

انا الحمدلله يوم اليمعه خلصت اول ختمه والحين واصله الجزء السادس

نااوية بأذن الله اختم 4 ان شااااء الله

----------


## عيون قصيد

انا العام ختمت القران 4 كرات 
وحاطة في بالي السنة اختمة بعد 4 مرات وربي يقدرني واختمة اكثر
ختمت يوم الخميس اول ختمة 
واللحين واصلة الجزء 14

----------


## مس فندي

عن نفسي ناوية بإذن الله اختمه 3 او 4 مرآآت ,,
لاني فاليووم السادس ختمت المرة الاولى ..
واليوم بإذن الله بخلص الختمة الثانية لاني فالجزء 24 ..
وعسى الله يقدرنا على تلاوة كتابه في آناء الليل واطراف النهار ..

----------


## فتاة راك

انا خلصت الرابعه 

4 الحمدلله فالعمرة ختمت  :Smile:

----------


## زهرة الود

وياكم ان شاء الله 

الله يقدرني وأختمه مرتين وأحاول اكثر

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

يزاج الله خير اختي وانا ناوية بإذن الله تعالى 3 وفوق مو أقل من 3 المهم ،، والصراحه لما يت لي الدوره ماقدرت اوقف قراية سألت شيخ وقالي عادي يجوز بس بدون لمس المصحف مع حائل مثل لبس قفاز وغيره  :Smile: 

والله يعيننا على طاعته وختم كتابه الكريم

----------


## basko0ota

ماشالله عليكم أنا كل سنه أختمه مره وحده

----------


## basko0ota

ماشالله عليكم بنااات .. انا كل سنه أختمه مره وحده

----------


## مس فندي

الحمدلله خلصت الثانية

وعسى الله يقدرني ع الثالثة ^^

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*بنات حطوا ف بالكم إنه هذا مش سباق = )
يعني لازم تقرون تتدبرون ف آياته مب مجرد قراية
و كل وحدة بتختم ع قد قدرتها و وقتها يسمحون
يعني انا مثلا دوامي طويل .. لين الساعة 4:00

فاكيد بيكون وقتي اقل من اللي ما تشتغل
بس قلت بقول هالملاحظة
لانه احس فيه بنات يقولون كيف يقدرون بنات يختمون فوق الاربع مرات
او شي جيه يعني = )*

----------


## مـريوم

ما شاء الله عليكم يا بنات ياحظها الي خصلت ختمه ^___^

انا كل سنه اقول بختم 3 .. بس للاسف ولا مره صارت عندي ..

والحين نص الشهر وانا بعدي في الاول ..


الله يقدرني واختم قبل لا يخلص الشهر وابدا في الثانيه

----------


## عيون قصيد

انا وصلت الجزء 20 من الختمة الثانية

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*انا جزء 8 من الختمة الثانية = )*

----------


## فتاة راك

> *بنات حطوا ف بالكم إنه هذا مش سباق = )
> يعني لازم تقرون تتدبرون ف آياته مب مجرد قراية
> و كل وحدة بتختم ع قد قدرتها و وقتها يسمحون
> يعني انا مثلا دوامي طويل .. لين الساعة 4:00
> 
> فاكيد بيكون وقتي اقل من اللي ما تشتغل
> بس قلت بقول هالملاحظة
> لانه احس فيه بنات يقولون كيف يقدرون بنات يختمون فوق الاربع مرات
> او شي جيه يعني = )*


مب سباق بس تناافس فالخيير 
"وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون"
عاادي ربيعتي ادااوم وفي امارة غير امارتها كل يوم تروح وترجع 
وتختم 4 ختمااات وانا الي كنت لا شغلة ولا مشغله قاعدة وما اختم الا وحده ><

----------


## فتاة راك

الختمة الخامسة 

^^

----------


## موزه السويدي

*الحمدلله انا الحين على صلاة العشى بدش جزء 15 من الختمه الثالثه ..
بإذن الله لين تاريخ 9-9 بكون ختمت فرمضان 5 ختمات الحمدلله يالله شدو حيلكم خواتي =)*

----------


## 8نوف8

الحمدلله

خلصت الختمة الخامسة 

قولوا ماشاء الله

----------


## 8نوف8

> ما شاء الله عليج نوف^_^
> عقبالنا^^





> مبررررررروك نوفاني
> وللي ختمن





> ماشالله علييييييييكن نوف+فتااه راك متصدرااااااات القائمه خخخخ
> 
> بالتوفيق لناا اجمعيييييييين انا 14 من رمضان بختم الختمه الاولى الحين خلصت الجزء 26
> 
> والله يقدرني على اني اختمه مرتين بأذن الله
> 
> بالتوووووفيق للجميييييييع


 
تسلمون خواتي

والله يكتب لنا الاجر ان شاء الله ^___^

----------


## 8نوف8

مبروك لكل من ختم

الله يثبتكن على طاعته 

وبارك الله فيكن

----------


## فتاة راك

نووف يالدبه انا وانتي نفس الشي ^^ 
ونفس اليوم بس انا قبلج هع

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مبرووووك للي ختمن

وانااااا ختمت البآآآآرحه اول ختمه

واليوم سويت السويت 



والكل منصصصصصصصدم من اهلي >> لأني متآآآخره
كل رمضآن اختم 4 او 5 او 6 ختمآآآآآت

بس هالـ رمضآآن وأيد متآخره اول شي لأني أجزت من 2 يوم >> وقريت فتآوي مايجوز اقراقرآن من النت
ووظرووفي الـ 2

ناويه على ختمتين بعد غيرهااا
ربي يقدررني

----------


## لمسات هادئه

بعدني فالختمه اولي الجزء ال 25 دعووواتكم اخلللللللللللص><

----------


## بنت رااكـ

اليوم ختمت اول ختمة 

ختمت القرآن في 10 ايام

----------


## مشتاقه 00

انـآ وصلت جزء 12 ف الختمة الثآنية ادعووليه اختمه بسـرعه

وبالتوفيييق

----------


## فتاة راك

> اليوم ختمت اول ختمة 
> 
> ختمت القرآن في 10 ايام


حلووو 
كل 10 ايام ختمة =3 ختمات

----------


## خواطر الانثى

ختمته ختمه اوله في رمضان 
والحين انا في جزء 11 ياااااااارب بعد اختمه ثاني مره في رمضان

----------


## يَمّ

❀ ❀ ❀

خلصت الختمة الأولى ..
و الحين في الجزء 13




❀ ❀ ❀

----------


## ro0o0osa

خلصت الختمه الاولى وووالحينه بنهاية الثانيه

والسنه اللي طافت 4 بس شكلي هالسنه بس 3 الله يقدرني واخلصهم

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

> مب سباق بس تناافس فالخيير 
> "وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون"
> عاادي ربيعتي ادااوم وفي امارة غير امارتها كل يوم تروح وترجع 
> وتختم 4 ختمااات وانا الي كنت لا شغلة ولا مشغله قاعدة وما اختم الا وحده ><


*حبوبة كل وحدة و ظروفها = )
بس انا يالسه اقول فيه ناس ما يتمعنون ف الآيات
يعني مجرد قراية
= )*

----------


## عيون قصيد

انا خلصت الختمة الثانية 
واللحين في الجزء السادس من ختمة الثالثة

----------


## Miss_Patchi

Up up up

موفقه ان شا الله ^^

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

موفجآآآآآآت  :Smile:

----------


## يارب رحمتك

انا خلصت الختمة الاولى من يومين الحمدلله
والحين في الجزء السابع

ان شاء الله اختم ثلاث ختمات

----------


## أم شيبووه

:Salam Allah:  



ان شاء اللة معاكم انا خلصت الحمد اللة 6 ختمات------ والحين في الجزء ستة وعشرين وبكرة ان شاء اللة بخلص الختمة السابعة وببتدي في الختمة 8 بعون اللة

----------


## فتاة راك

الي فووقي تبااااارك الرحمن

----------


## خيارة

ما شاء الله 
الله يحفظكم يآ رب .. ^^

----------


## ÷~فخر اهلي~÷

السلام علييكم . . ~ 
انا ناويه ان شاء الله اختم ختمتين . . ~ 
ألحيين انا مووصله الجزء 22 . . ~

----------


## فيفى دلع

موضوع حلو جزاج اللة خير 
انا ناوية اختم مرتين انشاء 
اللة كان نفسى اختم مرتين 
فى رمضان و سويتها السنة
يلى فاتت و انشاء اللة بسويها
هاى السنة بعد الحين ختمت الاولة
وبديت فى الثانى و اللة كريم

----------


## مريم ad

اناا ختمت ختمه وانشاللله ناويه 3 
بس عندي عذر والله كان فخاطري اختمه 3 

بس الحمد الله

----------


## ملااك الروح

عيبني موضوعكم 


انا ختمة والحمدالله 

والحين واصلة الجزء 21 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<قولوا ماشاء الله

----------


## ((همس_الروح))

ما شاء الله عليكن الله يثبتكن ,,

انا ان شاء الله فالختمة الخامسة للان ..

قد ما اقدر راح اختم

والله يثبتنا جميعاا

----------


## الموج الصامت

مااااااااااااااشاااء الله عليكم 

انا ان شااء الله ناوية اختم 3 مرات 
خلصت الختمة الاولى 
والحين واصلة في نص الثانية 
وربي يعينا واقدر اختم ال3 

وربي يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال...

----------


## أميرة الشعر

انا بعد بنضم لتفاعلكم الكريم ..
وناويه إن شاء الله إذا قدرني 3 ختمات...

----------


## حبوبه 222

هالاسبوع ان شا الله بتمون الختمه الثالثة باذن الله تعالى وان شا اشا الله بختم أربع مرات

----------


## دبلوماسيه.

يزاج الله الف خير 

والحمدالله ختمت القران وان شاء الله اختمه مره ثانيه

----------


## فتاة راك

> ما شاء الله عليكن الله يثبتكن ,,
> 
> انا ان شاء الله فالختمة الخامسة للان ..
> 
> قد ما اقدر راح اختم
> 
> والله يثبتنا جميعاا


احم احم شكلج تبنجرين معايا اخر الشهر مع وصوول بنت العم

----------


## o.k

الحمدلله...ختمته مره وثانكس دلوعه ع الموضوع المفيد

----------


## درة دار زايد

يزاج الله خير .. انا وصلت الجزء 25 من الختمه الثالثه

----------


## 7aram ali

مرحبا خواتي 
انا توني هاه مخلص اول ختمه "ارجنت"
والله يقدرني واختمة مره ثانية قبل ما تي"" تسلم علينا بنت العم""
وان شاء الله ماتي تسلم دعولي ابا اصوم رمضان كامل

----------


## فتاة راك

الختمة السادسة

الحمد لله
اسال ربي انه كلما ابدا ختمة يديدة يزداد تدبري به 

 :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مبروووووك للي ختمن
وموفجآآآآآت البآجيآآآآآآت

----------


## معلمتي

غدا أن شاء الله الظهر بخلص الختمه الخامسه

----------


## وهج الذكرى

هلا دلووووووعه 

والكل اخباركم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اممممممممممممممم
انا امس ختمت الختمه الثانيه واليوم ببدأ ووصلت الجز الرابع من الختمه الثالثه

----------


## كعبية صريحة

هلا خوااتي وانا انضم وياكم ف التنااافس مع اني متاخرة 

امس ختمت الختمة الثانية والحين ف الثالثة وواصلة الجزء الخامس

----------


## مشتاقه 00

انـآ بعدنيه فـالختمة الثـآآنيه جزء 20.....>>ابطييييييت فالقرآآيه وآيد.. ومآقرآ شرآت الاول

فالبـدآآيه كنت متحمسه وآآيد..بس الحيين للآسف نفسيتي دآآآون يـآآدووب اقرآآ فاليومـ 5 او 6 صفحـآآت قبل وين كنت اخلص جزئئين ولآ 3

ادعوولي يــآبنـآت.. ومبرووكـ اللي ختمتن القرآآن ختمتين ولآ 3^__^

بآلتوفيــق

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*وصلت جزء 16 ف الختمة الثانية*

----------


## 8نوف8

أمس خلصت الختمة السادسة

و الحين في الختمة السابعه


ومبروك لكل من ختم

----------


## alaserah123

اول 15 يوم من رمضان ختمت مره وحده والله يقدرني واختم المره الثانيه

----------


## **ظبوي**

ختمت مره والحينه فالختمه الثانيه واصله 24 وان شااااءالله اليووم راح اختم

----------


## قمرية

الحمد لله الله يسر لي الختمه الثانية البارحه....

واليوم بديت بالختمه الثالثه والله ايسرها لي قبل انتهاء رمضان....

----------


## فتاة راك

الختمة الساابعة

 :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

> أمس خلصت الختمة السادسة
> 
> و الحين في الختمة السابعه
> 
> 
> ومبروك لكل من ختم



الى الاماااااااااااااام يارب  :Smile:

----------


## 8نوف8

آجمعين ان شاء الله

والحمدلله خلصت الختمة السابعه

وأنا ألحين في الختمة الثامنة

----------


## الاترجة

ختمت مرة والحين في الجزء الخامس عشر ..

ربي ييسر واختم القران ..

----------


## مشتاقه 00

مبرووك اللي ختمن القرآآن....ومـآشآء الله علييكن نوف وفتآة رآك ف ميـزآن حسنآتكن والى الآمـآآمـ 

ومبـــرووك لي>..ختمت ختمة الثآنية 

وبآلتوفييق لليميع

----------


## بنت رااكـ

ختمت الختمة الثانية 

الختمة الاولى في 10 ايام 
والختمة الثانية في 8 ايام 

وباقي تقريبا 7 ايام او 6 ايام ع العيد بحاول ان شاء الله اختم للمرة الثالثة

----------


## دفى احساس

انا ختمت 4 مرااااات والحمدلله ...

والحين اقرى الخااااامس

----------


## 8نوف8

مبروك لكل من ختم

وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## 8نوف8

الحمدلله من شوي ختمت الختمة الثامنة

قولوا ماشاء الله

وببدأ في التاسعه ان شاء الله

----------


## 8نوف8

خواتي لا تنسون قراءة سورة الكهف

----------


## عالية الغالية

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ تُحِبُّ العفْوَ فاعْفُ عنِّي

----------


## فتاة راك

الثامنة مع نوفوووه

----------


## رومنسيه دوووم

ما شا الله ,, انا الاولى وانا بختمها هاليومين ,,


الله يبارك فيكن يبنات

----------


## 8نوف8

وين وصلتي فتاة راك

أنا واصلة الجزء 13 من الختمة التاسعه

----------


## فتاة راك

السادس من الختمة التاسعة كل يوم عشر اجزاء  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

بالبررررركه

وانا ختمت البآآآآرحه الختمه الـ2

----------


## فتاة راك

نوف وين وصلتي ترا اليوم الختمة مب تتثاقلين

الله ييعيييييييين متى بتنش اباا للحين مب راقده ابا اختم 
نوفووه انا واااايد احاتي الختماااااااات

ااااااااااااااااه نتفت شعري 
لا تغلبيني بضربج

----------


## 8نوف8

انا ختمت الختمة التاسعه .. قولوا ماشاء الله


الصراحة ماعرف كيف سبقتج ><


وألحين في الجزء الثاني في سورة البقرة من الختمة العاشرة

----------


## 8نوف8

> بالبررررركه
> 
> وانا ختمت البآآآآرحه الختمه الـ2


 في ميزان حسناتج يارب

مممممممم

انتي اللي كنتي تشجعينا كل سنة  :Smile: 

وهالسنة ما لج حس ><

ان شاء الله خير

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

بالأمس كنا نهنئ بعضنا البعض بقدوم رمضان .. وها هي أيام قليلة وسنودعه 
وكلنا حزن لفراقه .. ونرجو من الله أن يرزقنا رمضان كل عام

وان يتقل منا صيامنا وقيامنا وركوعنا وسجودنا وسائر أعمالنا الأخرى

وبفضل الله .. ختمت القرآن 3 مرات 

الشكر للجميع على المنافسة الطيبة والروح النقية .. 

والشكر الأكبر لصاحبة الموضوع حبيبة قلبي ( دلوعة زوجي ) على طرح مثل تلك المواضيع التي تبث روح التنافس بين العضوات .. جزاكم الله خير ^_^

----------


## فتاة راك

> في ميزان حسناتج يارب
> 
> مممممممم
> 
> انتي اللي كنتي تشجعينا كل سنة 
> 
> وهالسنة ما لج حس ><
> 
> ان شاء الله خير


صح  :Smile: 

انا وانتي فالموضوع هههههههههههههههه


> انا ختمت الختمة التاسعه .. قولوا ماشاء الله
> 
> 
> الصراحة ماعرف كيف سبقتج ><
> 
> 
> وألحين في الجزء الثاني في سورة البقرة من الختمة العاشرة


مااااااااااااشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ء الله مبروووووووووك علييج حبي 
تستاهلين الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
نحن لهاا يانوفوووه 
دائما في طريق الخييييييييييير
الى الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااام سر

لاتستغربين عادي لانج ددبه

وانا من يتني بنت الخالة ألعب واااااااااااايد 


 :Smile:

----------


## خيارة

وآآآآآآآو ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الله يحفظكم يآ " فتاة رآك و نوووووووووووف " 

 :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> في ميزان حسناتج يارب
> 
> مممممممم
> 
> انتي اللي كنتي تشجعينا كل سنة 
> 
> وهالسنة ما لج حس ><
> 
> ان شاء الله خير


كل خير فديــــتج
سنتين يعني رمضانين صادف اكون حآمل مره فولدي راشد ،، ورمضآن اللي طاف فبنتي حور ،، والسبب الـ2 كنت سااكنه ويا اهل ريلي ،، فأكون فالبيت والحق اقرا ،، بس هالسنه فبيت رووحي وكله طلعآآآآت مره عند اهل ريلي ومره عند اهلي ومرآآت ويا بورآآآشد وهيك ،، فناادر ما احصل وقت اقراااا  :Smile: 

ما شااااااء الله عليج يانوف
ربي يحفظج ويحققلج امااااانيج انتي فالمقدمه  :Smile: 




> تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
> 
> بالأمس كنا نهنئ بعضنا البعض بقدوم رمضان .. وها هي أيام قليلة وسنودعه 
> وكلنا حزن لفراقه .. ونرجو من الله أن يرزقنا رمضان كل عام
> 
> وان يتقل منا صيامنا وقيامنا وركوعنا وسجودنا وسائر أعمالنا الأخرى
> 
> وبفضل الله .. ختمت القرآن 3 مرات 
> 
> ...


حيآآآآآآآتي والله ،، وانا اقرا كلاآآآمج وفيني صيحه 
وبالبركه 3 ختمآآآآآت ربي يتقبلهن منج حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

> وآآآآآآآو ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> الله يحفظكم يآ " فتاة رآك و نوووووووووووف "


يسلمووو خياارووووه 
هع هع 
البيت بيتج حياااج في موضووعناااا 

 :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

اوهوو نوفوووه وين ياني كسسسل ليش ما تخلين اباا تشجيع يا اخي

----------


## 8نوف8

فتاة راك

أنا واصلة الجزء 14 من الختمة العاشرة

وحزينة وايد .. انها ختمتي الاخيرة في هالشهر

لا تتكاسلين .. حاولي تختمين .. قبل غروب شمس أخر نهار في رمضان

لان عالمسا بيكون دخلنا شهر جديد

ان شاء الله باجر المسا بكون ختمت .. الختمة العاشرة

----------


## 8نوف8

> وآآآآآآآو ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> الله يحفظكم يآ " فتاة رآك و نوووووووووووف "


 
تسلمين ياقلبي

----------


## 8نوف8

> كل خير فديــــتج
> سنتين يعني رمضانين صادف اكون حآمل مره فولدي راشد ،، ورمضآن اللي طاف فبنتي حور ،، والسبب الـ2 كنت سااكنه ويا اهل ريلي ،، فأكون فالبيت والحق اقرا ،، بس هالسنه فبيت رووحي وكله طلعآآآآت مره عند اهل ريلي ومره عند اهلي ومرآآت ويا بورآآآشد وهيك ،، فناادر ما احصل وقت اقراااا 
> 
> ما شااااااء الله عليج يانوف
> ربي يحفظج ويحققلج امااااانيج انتي فالمقدمه 
> 
> 
> 
> حيآآآآآآآتي والله ،، وانا اقرا كلاآآآمج وفيني صيحه 
> وبالبركه 3 ختمآآآآآت ربي يتقبلهن منج حبيبتي


الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج


يشهد الله .. يمكن لو لا هالموضوع .. ما كان بيكون فينا هالحماس لختم القرآن

----------


## فتاة راك

> فتاة راك
> 
> أنا واصلة الجزء 14 من الختمة العاشرة
> 
> وحزينة وايد .. انها ختمتي الاخيرة في هالشهر
> 
> لا تتكاسلين .. حاولي تختمين .. قبل غروب شمس أخر نهار في رمضان
> 
> لان عالمسا بيكون دخلنا شهر جديد
> ...


انا اقرا واصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح
 :Frown: 
احس القرءان نعمة مانتعرف ع قيمتها اكثر شي ف رمضاان 
ويسلمو عالتذكيير 

قبل المغرب ان شاء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج
> 
> 
> يشهد الله .. يمكن لو لا هالموضوع .. ما كان بيكون فينا هالحماس لختم القرآن


فديتـــج والله
ماشاااااء الله عليكن وعلى حمآآآآآآسكن  :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

امس بالليل ختمت الختمه الثانيه تمنيت ان اختم اكثر بس الحمدلله على كل حال فعلا هالسنه رمضااااااان غير سبحان الله

----------


## 8نوف8

وصلت الجزء 24 من الختمة العاشرة 

قولوا ماشاء الله

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*مبروووووك ع الختمات يا حلوات = )*

----------


## سلمى قلبي

أنا ولله الحمد ختمت القرآن الكريم 3مرات اللهم اجعلها لي بميزان عملي وكل عام وانتم بألف خير بقرب العيد

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

نوفآآآآآني ختمتي والا بآآآآآجر باذن الله ؟؟

مبروووووك للي ختمن

----------


## 8نوف8

الحمدلله .. اليوم عقب صلاة الفجر ختمت الختمة العاشرة

ومبروك لكل من ختم

الله يتقبل منا ومنكم يارب


شكرا لج دلوعه زوجي هالموضوع ..

وشكرا لج فتاة راك .. كنتي منافستي ^__~


حزينة لفراق هالموضوع وهالمنافسة .. حزينة .. وكلماتي تخذلني !!

رمضان .. مر علينا سريع .. سبحان الله .. من أيام نهني .. وألحين نودع

الله أعلم وين بنكون عقب سنة .. والله أعلم هل بنجتمع مرة ثانية ؟؟!!

وداعا رمضان ..



سامحوني ..

في أمان الله

----------


## وحيده بزماني2

انا ختمته مرتين بس والحمدلله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله .. اليوم عقب صلاة الفجر ختمت الختمة العاشرة
> 
> ومبروك لكل من ختم
> 
> الله يتقبل منا ومنكم يارب
> 
> 
> شكرا لج دلوعه زوجي هالموضوع ..
> 
> ...


ألف مبرووووووك الختمه الـ 10
اقشعر جسمي والدموووع فعيوووووووووووووني

فديتج والله
ربي يتقبلهن منج ،، وطبعآآآآآآآآ المنآآفسه الاولى انتي وفالصدآآآآآآآآآآره
بآآرك الله فيج عزرتي

----------


## المتلطشة

ختمته مرتين والحمد لله ، وكل عام وأنتو بخير .

----------


## معلمتي

ختمت 5 مرات أن شاء الله القبول عند الله

----------


## أم خلــودي

أنا ولله الحمد والمنة ارع ختمات الله يتقبل بس

----------


## فتاة راك

> الحمدلله .. اليوم عقب صلاة الفجر ختمت الختمة العاشرة
> 
> ومبروك لكل من ختم
> 
> الله يتقبل منا ومنكم يارب
> 
> 
> شكرا لج دلوعه زوجي هالموضوع ..
> 
> ...



العفو حبي وانا بعد ختمت نفسج 
عشر ختماات 
الحمدلله صج جهاااااد  :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

وبسرق صورتج نوفوه مال الختمة

----------


## Pink.Sugar

انا ختمت 3 مرات الحمدلله 

الله يعودنا عليه انشالله 

وعيدكم مبارك ^_^

----------


## مغرورهـ

*آلحمدالله ثلـآث ختمآت .. الله يتقبلهآ منآ ~
عيدكم مبآركــ .~*

----------


## براقه

ماشاء الله عليكم 

وانا ختمت 5 مرات ^_^

----------


## أم شيبووه

:Salam Allah: 

الحمد اللة كملت عشر ختمات امس الفجر 

ونسئل اللة سبحانة ان يتقبل منا ختم القران --وعيدكم مبارك خواتي

----------

